# rock and roll



## Ospreyfly (Sep 25, 2016)

tough wind but on point...
www.ospreyflycharters.com


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Hard to beat a bull on the fly! Always have a blast with them. Keep it up man.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

That was fun! That's one small spot on that Red, funny how dif they can be .


----------

